# Beware.....Big ole' Tiger Inside



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

With family in town for a few days for the holiday season I was able to secure some free time and had the luxury of hitting the ice again today with my bro and bro-in-law. The action was pretty constant and we had no problem pulling in lots of smaller Cutts and Bows with a couple Chubs mixed in here and there. Most of them were about the following size.......


















Later in the day I got a soft bite, similar to one the Chubs were making, and managed to set the hook. Immediately I knew something substantial was waiting for me on the other end. He ran on me several times and took tons of line with him. As soon as he got within eye shot my heart skipped about 4 beats and I kept muttering "please don't throw the hook, please don't freaking throw the hook"..... He was thrashing like crazy and made getting him vertical and through the hole super difficult. My bro-in-law ripped his glove off and shot his hand into the water just in the nick of time as my line snapped and he pulled him onto the ice by his gill plate.


























Official measurements were 5lbs 2 oz and 24.5 inches long. I would like to say that I kept my cool and acted like I'd been there before, but in the end there were a plethora of fist pumps, bear hugs, and I straight up dropped in the snow and rocked a snow angel. Needless to say I was pretty pumped, especially since it was a bit unexpected due to the hordes of small skinny torpedo trout we had been pulling in all day. I returned him to the depths to be caught another day.

(P.S. I'm going again somewhere else tomorrow, what a fun week)

Fish on baby&#8230;.fish on&#8230;.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Beware.....Big Ole' Tiger Inside*

Nice! I think I recognize my favorite spot. :shock:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Beware.....Big Ole' Tiger Inside*

That is usually right were I fish but I have never had a hog tiger like that. Good thing you are not in the ice fishing contest because that would be the largest fish so far! Nice job getting through the chubs and the dinks to catch that hog tiger!


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Beware.....Big Ole' Tiger Inside*

Nice Tiger................. :mrgreen:


----------



## catch22 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: Beware.....Big Ole' Tiger Inside*

That is an incredible tiger. I have yet to hit the hard deck. Great job on bringing that fish to the hole.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Beware.....Big Ole' Tiger Inside*

What a TOAD |-O-|

Nice way to start...great your bro-n-law got the gill plate grip right when the line broke. WTG and best of luck on more!!!

:wink: :wink:


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: Beware.....Big Ole' Tiger Inside*

Hey, I keep hearing that there are only dinks in that particular lake! :wink: :lol:

Nice work!



orvis1 said:


> That is usually right were I fish


That is usually where I fish there too. :shock: I've gotten a few nice ones (between the numerous little ones) on both trips this year but nothing even close to that. Might have to give it one more shot before the car starts going on autopilot to Strawberry or Fish lake.


----------



## Packbasket (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: Beware.....Big Ole' Tiger Inside*

great trip and great photos, well done!


----------



## TopH2O (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Beware.....Big Ole' Tiger Inside*

Very nice chub eating machine. Congrats on the fish and the release!


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: Beware.....Big Ole' Tiger Inside*

Thanks everyone! However, in my rush to get him back into the water I forgot to get the girth measurements. I'll probably to a replica mount sometime in the future. Based on the pictures any guesses on the girth of this baby?

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: Beware.....Big Ole' Tiger Inside*



orvis1 said:


> That is usually right were I fish but I have never had a hog tiger like that. Good thing you are not in the ice fishing contest because that would be the largest fish so far! Nice job getting through the chubs and the dinks to catch that hog tiger!


Hahaha 5 mins after I landed him I was cursing myself for not doing the ice tourney.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Beware.....Big Ole' Tiger Inside*



goose said:


> any guesses on the girth of this baby?Thanks in advanced.


Hmmmm I'd give a WAG of 8-10" based on your hand size and one photo where it looks like the fish is closer to your body. Holding a fish out snapping a pic will make a fish look larger. But again 8-10" is my WAG.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Beware.....Big Ole' Tiger Inside*

Right on goose!

That's a great addition in the fish picture sticky.


----------



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: Beware.....Big Ole' Tiger Inside*

Wow that's a nice fish!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Beware.....Big Ole' Tiger Inside*

Based on your 24.5" length...I plugged some numbers into the Mepps fish calculator and it's pointing to 14" girth. Again without actual measurements its a WAG.

Here's a link to the calculator and you can plug and play with the numbers.

http://www.mepps.com/fish_weight_calculator/

:wink: :wink:


----------



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Beware.....Big Ole' Tiger Inside*

that explains why my pole almost got snapped in half right next to that area today but instead he broke the line on me.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Beware.....Big Ole' Tiger Inside*

I thought this thread was going to be about tiger woods. :lol:

Very nice fish.


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: Beware.....Big Ole' Tiger Inside*



k2muskie said:


> Based on your 24.5" length...I plugged some numbers into the Mepps fish calculator and it's pointing to 14" girth. Again without actual measurements its a WAG.
> 
> Here's a link to the calculator and you can plug and play with the numbers.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. That is quite helpful.


----------



## HONER80080 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: Beware.....Big Ole' Tiger Inside*

Roar Mr Tiger Roar


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Beware.....Big Ole' Tiger Inside*

Nice fish Goose!!! Hope you got into them today wherever you went. :wink: Couldnt of happened to a nicer guy! Thats payback for swine flu on the boulder. WTG!! Call me soon and lets get out.


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Beware.....Big Ole' Tiger Inside*

Holy crap! thats one fish worth freezing your fingers over.


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: Beware.....Big Ole' Tiger Inside*



1morecast said:


> Holy crap! thats one fish worth freezing your fingers over.


Yeah the old fingers were a bit frigid for sure, but I could care less at the time!


----------

